# Tin Tin is HOME!



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

TinTin my puppy finally came home last Friday. He came down with parvo one day after we rescued him. He was in the hospital about a week, but finally pulled through. Here are a couple of pics! 

My little TinTin, August 21, 2011










Smushy little puppy









Too skinny - he looked like this when we got him. A week without eating didn't help. 









Sittin pretty with his big brother, Mac.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

THAT FACE!
What a lucky puppy! I'm so glad that he fought through! Here's to many more happy years and a fair bit of fattening up too


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

So glad he fought back and is okay!!!  Here's to a long and happy time with him . He is adorable.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm glad he pulled through. Such a sweet face.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

YES! I am so happy for you and Tin Tin. 

He has officially won my vote as cutest DF puppy. It helps that he has the same collar that Tyler had as a puppy, and he is brindle... :melt:


Oh! Oh! Please start a Tin Tin thread and update it often with pictures! I love him.


----------



## FrabjousDay (Jun 19, 2011)

Aw! Look at that guy!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so glad to see that he's doing better! What a cutie!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

How could anyone not love a face like that?!!!! Awwwwe!!! And so glad he pulled through the Parvo!


----------



## The Red Herring (Dec 16, 2010)

That is such great news! I'm so happy that he is going to have the chance to grow from an adorable puppy into a very handsome dog! So precious.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so glad he's doing well!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Love him. He's beautiful!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

News just doesn't get better than this!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> News just doesn't get better than this!


Thanks MMM! Its been very good to have him home


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

August 25, 2011










Sweet puppy


















Tried to get him to stay...but not quite there yet


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous, can't wait to see more and more pics!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Abbylynn said:


> How could anyone not love a face like that?!!!! Awwwwe!!! And so glad he pulled through the Parvo!


Thanks everyone! I'm so happy that he made it through.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

What do Mac and Roe think about the little man? In the photos, Mac looks entertained by his puppy-ness.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh man he is so stinking cute.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

+two said:


> What do Mac and Roe think about the little man? In the photos, Mac looks entertained by his puppy-ness.


They have taken to him quite well. No agression at all, which is good. They pretty much ignore him so far, the occassional grumble when he's too close. They won't cuddle with him yet..but otherwise are just going with the flow for now. I have to watch them closely though and don't let the excitement level get too high with him around...he's still little and recovering. mac is pretty rough with his play. But overall, going well so far.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg he's so cute! So glad he pulled through and we get to watch him grow up!


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

What a little trooper!

Such an adorable little face too!

Glad he is getting healthy again!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I am sooo glad he pulled through! Parvo is so horrible! I remember when my dog got it I was up all night crying but thankfully she got better !

He is super cute!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are some new TinTin shots. Starting to gain some weight and energy is increasing!

August 28, 2011



















I will take some pictures this weekend, as he has already changed since I shot these.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my gosh, i want to steal him. he is just way too adorable for words.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! He really is growing fast! He is seriously the cutest DF dog ever.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been thinking of him! He really is the cutest puppy ever. Do you know anything of the fate of his litter mates. I keep thinking of that picture with them all piled in together.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Three of the puppies were adopted here in atlanta. I'm FB friends with two of the owners, and we will hopefully be getting them together once all vaccinated! The other four were sent to a rescue in CT. The last I heard, none of the others came down with parvo...which is good.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Tin Tin and Shambles- brothers from another mother.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Three of the puppies were adopted here in atlanta. I'm FB friends with two of the owners, and we will hopefully be getting them together once all vaccinated! The other four were sent to a rescue in CT. The last I heard, none of the others came down with parvo...which is good.


Excellent news all around


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Soo happy that he is ok!! he is soo adorable!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

September 10, 2011 (or so)





































more


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

i love this shot


















more


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

and a couple of videos


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Look at that fat little puppy belly... He's too cute for words!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh boy! Do I LOVE your dogs. I would never have a dull day with those three!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw!! He looks fantabulous!!!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Second the fat puppy belly -- that's more like what a puppy belly should look like! Looking good!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Look at that happy fat pup  
Your doing a great job with him


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

another fun video


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

new photos of tin tin seriously make my heart flutter.. he is just the most adorable puppy! he keeps looking healthier and healthier, you're obviously doing a wonderful job with him.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

GIMME DAT PUPPEH!!!


for a couple of days anyway.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey DF! TinTin just keeps growing up. He is doing FANTASTIC here. Mac'n'Roe have taken quite well to him, his big brother Mac is his big buddy. Here are some new photos. He has been home from the hospital one month. 

Hey Everybody!!!


















Roe and TinMan










playing with Mac

















one more 

My little TinMan


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> August 25, 2011
> 
> Tried to get him to stay...but not quite there yet


I love this pic!! Roe is all ready for the pic and Mac is saying "What're you doin' kid?"


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Goodness... I just love that puppy so much. He is just too cute for his own good. 

And I love love love the brindle bond going on between Tin and Mac. 

How did you end up with that name anyways? 

(oh, and please don't say just one more picture. I feel I will never have enough!)


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

SO CUTE!! they all look great and happy together. Can't wait to see more, and glad he came home safe and sound. Such a cutie!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is just sooo adorable! 
He looks so happy and healthy, you can tell he has a good home.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Relinquish him to ME!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Relinquish him to ME!


You are going to have to fight me for him first.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

+two said:


> You are going to have to fight me for him first.


I am quick and agile. Be prepared.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He sure is looking good!


----------



## MissGen (Sep 25, 2011)

What a beautiful baby! He has such soulful eyes. Congratulations!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I am really enjoying him, and so happy that he is thriving! We had a great day today. He and Mac are the biggest buds, and are playing so well together. 



+two said:


> And I love love love the brindle bond going on between Tin and Mac.
> 
> How did you end up with that name anyways?


TinTin's name comes from "The Adventures of TinTin" which was a comic book series originating from Belgium. My husband's family travelled a lot when he was young and used to always bring home TinTin figurines and comic books from their travels in France. He still has the figurines and comic books to this day. I think he identified with TinTin, who is a thin red headed boy (as is he  ). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Tintin

And, I love to see Mac and TinTin's brindle together. They are going to be quite a pair.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you know a movie (probably based on that) TinTin is coming out?


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Do you know a movie (probably based on that) TinTin is coming out?


Yep, it was based on the exact comic series. Timely, huh? Its funny, we've always called Mac and Roe...Mac Mac and Roe Roe...so TinTin really just 'fit'. We threw some other names out...but when we through out TinTin...we just knew.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It was funny because we were just at the movies and I saw the sign. I yelled "Hey that's my puppy's name!" to my boyfriend.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

He has the sweetest face!!!!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Thanks everybody. I am really enjoying him, and so happy that he is thriving! We had a great day today. He and Mac are the biggest buds, and are playing so well together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember watching the Tin Tin cartoon series on Nickelodeon when I was a kid. That takes me back!


----------

